# Cloupor t8 @ fasttech



## Zegee (11/11/14)

for all you high wattage nutters 

have at it - $92 dorrah 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...hentic-cloupor-t8-7-150w-variable-wattage-apv

personally still a mech man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

Thats a good price and it's free shipping ... patience required though. Have one parcel from them going on 67 days now

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (11/11/14)

Wow... That's a good retail price.


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thats a good price and it's free shipping ... patience required though. Have one parcel from them going on 67 days now


SAPO probably to blame for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (11/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thats a good price and it's free shipping ... patience required though. Have one parcel from them going on 67 days now


60 days is the new 30 days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike (11/11/14)

I've got you beat, 104 days and counting


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

Mike said:


> I've got you beat, 104 days and counting


Thats a very long time


----------



## Mike (11/11/14)

Yup... They're investigating it


----------



## zadiac (11/11/14)

I'm happy with my Sigelei 100W. It's enough for me. The T8 is just too much.


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/11/14)

I agree with @zadiac, haven't even touched 50w on my sigelei. But the dual battery part is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

Mike said:


> I've got you beat, 104 days and counting


Woohoo! I have trackchecker 2 on my phone, just did a refresh and it states "Incoming International, JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)"

Time to tap dance wildly 

Edit: and double checked it on web

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike (11/11/14)

Showoff


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

Mike said:


> Showoff


A mate also with similar days also just got his notification ... so there's hope


----------



## Zegee (11/11/14)

i should get stevilles to tell you your mail coming in so you may also suffer the curse  @steve "you feel it where again mate?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (11/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Woohoo! I have trackchecker 2 on my phone, just did a refresh and it states "Incoming International, JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)"
> 
> Time to tap dance wildly
> 
> ...



Mine been there for a wile now


----------



## steve (11/11/14)

@Zegee. i can feel it in my left elbow buddy. trust me. by tommorow well be bathing in strawnilla


----------



## Zegee (11/11/14)

steve said:


> @Zegee. i can feel it in my left elbow buddy. trust me. by tommorow well be bathing in strawnilla


Bwahahahaha there u happy u have just added another week onto it


----------



## steve (11/11/14)

Zegee said:


> Bwahahahaha there u happy u have just added another week onto it


ooooops


----------



## Zegee (11/11/14)

It's ok @steve you are not forgiven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

Think @Zegee and @steve you guys should move your bromance to somewhere private


----------



## HPBotha (11/11/14)

I think local suppliers are the safest way forward.... the price paid for going import is the lack of service. I have a personal $180 order from fasttech that is now on review due to the massive postal cock up, and i have to wait another 60 days to get a final verdict from fasttech. 

Compare this to the local suppliers ....i can easily go to the local e-vendors or brick & mortar stores and get support for something i bought, and have immediate feedback/replacement

disclaimer: ---- i know i am registered as a vendor --- i am posting this as a pure fellow vaper ---- end of disclaimer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (11/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Think @Zegee and @steve you guys should move your bromance to somewhere private


jealousy doesnt become you cuba . go off and open a restaurant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> I think local suppliers are the safest way forward.... the price paid for going import is the lack of service. I have a personal $180 order from fasttech that is now on review due to the massive postal cock up, and i have to wait another 60 days to get a final verdict from fasttech.
> 
> Compare this to the local suppliers ....i can easily go to the local e-vendors or brick & mortar stores and get support for something i bought, and have immediate feedback/replacement
> 
> disclaimer: ---- i know i am registered as a vendor --- i am posting this as a pure fellow vaper ---- end of disclaimer


I do support local vendors except when I can source goods overseas for sometimes as much as half price & in some instances a third of the price or even less.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (11/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> I do support local vendors except when I can source goods overseas for sometimes as much as half price & in some instances a third of the price or even less.


i am not dissing at all!!! i am in the same boat mate! its just for a mech or an atty i am fine with fasttech, but tech related goods i would rather get a locally vendor supported item.


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

I hear you sir. But when tech goods are double the price of international vendors I take that chance. So far so good. Only thing required is serious patience


----------



## Cat (28/11/14)

fasttech has all Cloupor box mods as "Discontinued", but the "*get an alert*
when it's back" is there.


----------



## Dubz (28/11/14)

Cat said:


> fasttech has all Cloupor box mods as "Discontinued", but the "*get an alert*
> when it's back" is there.


it's probably due to all the call backs as the unit was not performing according to it's specifications

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (28/11/14)

i suppose it applies to the Cloupor T6 too. it seems that it's not just that it doesn't perform according to spec with sub-Ohm builds, i saw a few posts about it randomly switching off. 
it seems that it's an ongoing problem with clone boards. Maybe the upgraded DNA boards in the Cloupor ZNA50 are ok? Other than that, i'm thinking of getting an expensive box mod with an OKR board.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/14)

Cat said:


> i suppose it applies to the Cloupor T6 too. it seems that it's not just that it doesn't perform according to spec with sub-Ohm builds, i saw a few posts about it randomly switching off.
> it seems that it's an ongoing problem with clone boards. Maybe the upgraded DNA boards in the Cloupor ZNA50 are ok? Other than that, i'm thinking of getting an expensive box mod with an OKR board.


The 260W Variant has just landed at FT


----------

